# supplements safe while breastfeeding?



## supernoodle (Jan 5, 2008)

hi, not sure if this is the best place to post this but does anyone know if taking vitex/agnus cactus, b6 & b12, flaxseed oil and other fertility supplements safe or unsafe for baby while breastfeeding? 

thanks


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi

I don't think agnus castus is advised whilst BF.  I am in the same boat (I am BF my 9month old one feed per day), My afs are none existant and want to ttc #2.  I am waiting to stop BF then will start with Agnus castus and metformin (pcos), not sure about the other vits though

good luck

xx


----------

